

Show HN: Big Year, my niche app for birders - nathancahill
http://bigyear.cloudforestconservation.org/

======
benologist
is 'Big Year' a common phrase? Otherwise you might get into trouble with the
movie -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1053810/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1053810/)

~~~
nathancahill
It is actually, dates back to 1934[0]

[0][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_year](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_year)

